

Is Parallel functional programming a blind alley? - alexviktorberka
http://www.hpcwire.com/news/John-Shalf-Talks-Parallel-Programming-Languages-96980349.html
John Shalf, the team leader of the Advanced Technologies Group at the US National Energy Research Scientific Computing Center, in this interview indicates that efforts would be refocused on functional programming as a promising avenue for parallel computation. This approach failed in the 80s and 90s, and I fear will continue to be a blind alley. My critique of parallel functional programming may be found on pages 42-47 in the main report (http://arxiv4.library.cornell.edu/abs/1005.5183)
======
hga
Here's the real article: <http://www.isgtw.org/?pid=1002557>

ADDED: the HN "blind alley" title is a mischaracterization of the article in
question and the word "blind" is found no where in either articles.

~~~
gclaramunt
Indeed. I couldn't even find a paragraph hinting that

~~~
alexviktorberka
You are right, sorry, I'm new to how this list works, I meant to editorialise
but it didnt quite work out.

